# Radeon 7000 Support?



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I just can't manage to get my Radeon 7000 working in anything beyond 800x600 framebuffer. I've tried a few distros and none seem to work. The ATI Radeon Linux drivers start at the Radeon 8500. Any pointers?
I'm currently using PCLinux in what seems to be ALT mode w/ Framebuffer.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

ixneonxi, 

Greeting to you. 

Ever consider editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf? 

I just checked my PCLinux 0.92 and it got xorgconfig that you can run. xorgconfig is a terminal command you can use to configure Xwindows by selecting the video driver, coloor depth, monitor frequencies (which needed if you want the maximum resolution) and various other things.

If you get it wrong and the screen goes south you can press ctrl+alt+backspace to drop back into the terminal mode and try again. After xorg.conf has been saved just type "startx" to go back to the desktop. I normally just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly.

Try as many times as needed until Linux is beaten into submission.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Can't beat the timing 
Before I go messing with anything I wouldn't mind a little bit more instructions. For your convenience, I've attached the conf file.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

```
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier "monitor1"
    VendorName "Plug'n Play"
    ModelName "GATEWAY VX900"
   [color=red] HorizSync 30-95
    VertRefresh 50-160[/color]
    
    # TV fullscreen mode or DVD fullscreen output.
    # 768x576 @ 79 Hz, 50 kHz hsync
    ModeLine "768x576"     50.00  768  832  846 1000   576  590  595  630
    
    # 768x576 @ 100 Hz, 61.6 kHz hsync
    ModeLine "768x576"     63.07  768  800  960 1024   576  578  590  616
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier "device1"
    VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc."
    BoardName "ATI Radeon"
    Driver [color=red]"fbdev"[/color]
    Option "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "screen1"
    Device "device1"
    Monitor "monitor1"
    DefaultColorDepth [color=red]16[/color]
    
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth 8
        Modes "1600x1200"
    EndSubsection
    
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth 15
        Modes "1600x1200"
    EndSubsection
    
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth 16
        Modes [color=blue]"1600x1200"[/color]  [color=red]"1280x1024"  "1024x768"[/color]
    EndSubsection
    
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth 24
        Modes "1600x1200"
    EndSubsection
```
You have to check the frequencies against your monitor capabilities first, marked red

Secondly the video driver being used is "fbdev" You can leave it on but later there is no harm in trying "radeon", "ati" or "vesa" until one suits you best.

The current color depth is 16 which I have left it unchanged but I suggest you delete the blue bit as that is too high a definition for use. The red bit of "1280x1024" "1024x768" is what I propose to add to.

If it is successful you can edit the next color depth option 24 and amend the DefaultColorDepth to 24.

Do one change at a time. When it is successful then move onto the next.

Good luck.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

The system won't finish booting with anything other than fbdev. "radeon", "ati" or ,"vesa" all do not work. .. Actually I typed "xvesa" instead of "vesa" I'll try one more time but I doubt it will work. The boot animation (load bar) stops or does not show at all, and in a good scenario it will finish but show a black screen with a blinking cursor sometimes.

HorizSync 30-95
VertRefresh 50-160

The monitor is 31 not 30 so I changed that. Otherwise the rest works.


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Have you gone beyond 800x600?

I think to get the best out of a graphic card you need to download the driver. Linux uses generic drivers and most of the time it is adequate. Never can afford a high-end video card so no need to get drivers in my case.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

This is the xorg.conf that works in Xubuntu for me at a good resolution and depth.
Radeon 7000 seems to work, now how to get it inside PCLinux OS?

xorg.conf

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
	# path to defoma fonts
	FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load	"i2c"
	Load	"bitmap"
	Load	"ddc"
	Load	"dri"
	Load	"extmod"
	Load	"freetype"
	Load	"glx"
	Load	"int10"
	Load	"type1"
	Load	"vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"CoreKeyboard"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc104"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
	Option		"Protocol"		"ExplorerPS/2"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "stylus"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
  Option        "Type"          "stylus"
  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "eraser"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
  Option        "Type"          "eraser"
  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver        "wacom"
  Identifier    "cursor"
  Option        "Device"        "/dev/wacom"          # Change to 
                                                      # /dev/input/event
                                                      # for USB
  Option        "Type"          "cursor"
  Option        "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"               # Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]"
	Driver		"ati"
	BusID		"PCI:0:15:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"GATEWAY VX90"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]"
	Monitor		"GATEWAY VX90"
	DefaultDepth	24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x450" "720x400" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen		"Default Screen"
	InputDevice	"Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice	"Configured Mouse"
	InputDevice     "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
	InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode	0666
EndSection
```


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

You can cut and paste the 

Section "device"
Section "Monitor"
Section "Screen"

from one Linux to another although the xorg may not always work if the versions are different.

How to copy across? You boot up Linux A and mount the Linux B partition in /mnt. directory of Linux A. 

If you need to be taken by the hand post the "fdisk-l" here and tell us which partition is Ubuntu and which is PClinux. If you don't know it yourself we could still make an educated guess.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey saikee I'm going to put this on hold. Xubuntu is installed and working fine with video and all the necessary programs. I haven't given up on PClinuxOS however this, being the only computer for school, must be working and school starts in a day. I'll return to working on PCLinuxOS this coming Friday. School is the top priority.

PS thanks for the tip for xorg.


----------

